# Will it work



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Boss sends new plumber to his moms house to install new toilet. Well flange is broke and he tried to peel it out he ends up cracking fiting calls boss says we need to bust up floor boss sends me and tenls me no matter what I am not busting #loor fix it soi get there 90 is 3/4 below tile and I asked the guy how the heln u break the nitey you didn't back it up he says no how you do that said get 4 peice of pipe stick it over bell so that gave me a idea cut a pipe length of bell glued that the glued in small peice of 3 then street flange showed boss said perfect set the toilet my question is will it work


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

You are speaking in riddles, can't really tell what you did by what you wrote. 

Looks like you need to fasten that flange to the floor with some screws.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry bare with me, i am on my phone. Ok long story short i am at the bosses moms house, and a co worker tried to peel out the old flang but cracked the bell. He called the boss and told him we had to break cement cause nothing will work. So boss sends me tells me do what i got to do, to fix it and breaking cement is not an option. So what i usually do when i peel a pipe out of a 3 inch fitting i use a 4 inch pipe and slip it over the 3 inch hub and that prevents it form breaking or damaging the hub. So what i did was cut a peice of 4 inch pipe glued it over the cracked hub. Then glued a 3 inch pipe in the hub then i glued a street flange. Showed the boss he liked it and told me to install the toilet. I have never done that my question is will it work or flop. Btw i did screw flange to floor.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And clean his mothers floor!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Of course y wouldn't it ?? But it does need to be anchored down.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

revenge said:


> Sorry bare with me, i am on my phone. Ok long story short i am at the bosses moms house, and a co worker tried to peel out the old flang but cracked the bell. He called the boss and told him we had to break cement cause nothing will work. So boss sends me tells me do what i got to do, to fix it and breaking cement is not an option. So what i usually do when i peel a pipe out of a 3 inch fitting i use a 4 inch pipe and slip it over the 3 inch hub and that prevents it form breaking or damaging the hub. So what i did was cut a peice of 4 inch pipe glued it over the cracked hub. Then glued a 3 inch pipe in the hub then i glued a street flange. Showed the boss he liked it and told me to install the toilet. I have never done that my question is will it work or flop. Btw i did screw flange to floor.


Thanks, I understood you this time.

If the glue sealed the crack and you fastened the flange to the floor properly and there are no snags in the pipe that may cause clogs, theoretically it should work.

Time will tell


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are street closet flanges legal where you are?








Paul


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Are street closet flanges legal where you are?
> 
> Paul


I use them all the time in Calif


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly, idk i have never used them on new plumbing or consruction, I didnt even know they made them till i got to the bosses moms. As for snags no snags cause the street flange went flush with the three inch pipe in the bell.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

As long as your bosses mom eats an exlax every morning it will be fine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> Sorry bare with me, i am on my phone. Ok long story short i am at the bosses moms house, and a co worker tried to peel out the old flang but cracked the bell. He called the boss and told him we had to break cement cause nothing will work. So boss sends me tells me do what i got to do, to fix it and breaking cement is not an option. So what i usually do when i peel a pipe out of a 3 inch fitting i use a 4 inch pipe and slip it over the 3 inch hub and that prevents it form breaking or damaging the hub. *So what i did was cut a peice of 4 inch pipe glued it over the cracked hub. Then glued a 3 inch pipe in the hub then i glued a street flange.* Showed the boss he liked it and told me to install the toilet. I have never done that my question is will it work or flop. Btw i did screw flange to floor.


 






That is the handy-man method. When you break the hub of a fitting, it's time to replace the fitting. I am sorry Revenge, but your boss is a condoning a hack job.

My concern would be sewer gas being able to seep in to the bathroom. There is not a proper solvent-welded joint with the 3" pipe in a cracked hub. How bad is the crack?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tell that other plumber to use a damn socket saver next . lol


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Hair line crack. but member i glued a four inch pipe over the crack and a three inch in front of the crack. and stree flange went in three inch pipe. If it was anyone elses house floor would have been busted out to repair proper but thats what my boss wanted and he aproved on his moms home at this point i do what i am told


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think the fix is ok. Sometimes you have to improvise. Those are some trick of the trade. It's not an ideal fix but will work fine. 4" hub cracked 3" socket and a3" st flange I bet it won't leak water or gas. My boss would love it over ripping up the floor. I've said it before. If youv never improvised wompy jawed somethen or just fixed it with what you had then you ain't plumbing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ...I've said it before. If youv never improvised wompy jawed somethen....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> :laughing::laughing:


What biz you haven't ever wompy jawed any thing. That's a term I got from my master plumber he is 74 and still coming to work he doesn't do much but he is my go to guy for code questions. All the inspectors like him and trust him


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It rates up there with my dad calling pipe dope by its Indian name, "Ackum Pooky". :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

pooky is what we call the silicone we use for neoprene gaskets on wall hung toilet and urinals


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Tell that other plumber to use a damn socket saver next . lol


 Tell your boss to get you guys a set of these. Use an inside cutting wheel to cut pipe flush just above the hub, then use the hub-saver from there. Don't know how this guy was doing it, but it doesnt sound like an effective method.
http://pascospecialty.com/catalog/PASCO_CATALOG_C.pdf


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Reading the description of this jig made me think this was one of Dunbar's threads. Nuff said.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Tell your boss to get you guys a set of these. Use an inside cutting wheel to cut pipe flush just above the hub, then use the hub-saver from there. Don't know how this guy was doing it, but it doesnt sound like an effective method.
> http://pascospecialty.com/catalog/PASCO_CATALOG_C.pdf


http://www.rectorseal.com/Golden-Pipe-Shredder.php

Hundred times better than the pasco ones. Those don't bind and attempt to re-route the tendons in your hand. They are more expensive but well worth it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> http://www.rectorseal.com/Golden-Pipe-Shredder.php
> 
> Hundred times better than the pasco ones. Those don't bind and attempt to re-route the tendons in your hand. They are more expensive but well worth it.


That looks nice!:yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We use socket savers And piookie is roof tar. Gorilla snot is Ty seal lube and a flauggin tooling is a hammer at least around here


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

My boss is a cheap ass the way we save a socket is notch out half inch pipe then gently tap that peice out then use a screw drive and gently peel out by wedgingtwo screw drivers between bipe and fitting


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

revenge said:


> My boss is a cheap ass the way we save a socket is notch out half inch pipe then gently tap that peice out then use a screw drive and gently peel out by wedgingtwo screw drivers between bipe and fitting


I would be buying the pasco myself then, I've seen off brands at the supply for $5 a piece. They save a lot of headaches and you can avoid breaking a fitting that way.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I am sorry buddy I dont t get paid enough to buying tools for the comp now if ifound one for 5 bucks id buy it but all three inch socket savers I have seen are roughly 40 bucks


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

revenge said:


> My boss is a cheap ass the way we save a socket is notch out half inch pipe then gently tap that peice out then use a screw drive and gently peel out by wedgingtwo screw drivers between bipe and fitting


 
Try a 1/4 inch wood chisel works great and quick.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool thanks buddy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> My boss is a cheap ass the way we save a socket is notch out half inch pipe then gently tap that peice out then use a screw drive and gently peel out by wedgingtwo screw drivers between bipe and fitting


I have socket savers but iv done it that way many times. And some times the fitting breaks


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

revenge said:


> I am sorry buddy I dont t get paid enough to buying tools for the comp now if ifound one for 5 bucks id buy it but all three inch socket savers I have seen are roughly 40 bucks


I don't make a whole lot either but I will be the first one to buy a tool that makes my job easier.

With 2 kids and a daycare bill that rivals my house note it's hard. If I can get something that helps my hair from being pulled out then it's going in my tool box.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

revenge said:


> My boss is a cheap ass the way we save a socket is notch out half inch pipe then gently tap that peice out then use a screw drive and gently peel out by wedgingtwo screw drivers between bipe and fitting


please wear safety glasses while doing that, i know a plumber who lost an eye doing that


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i understand what you saying it being easier but i will continue doing it my way, till enough homeowners complain to the boss about breaking concrete. WE already have an arsanal of tools we have to buy grinder saw saw torch chopsaw cordless just to name a few of the big items we have to buy. now i aint complaining or griping but the way i see it if it doesnt stop me from performing my job then i keep doin what i do with what i got


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Are street closet flanges legal where you are?


 

They allow street vent 90s on closet bends in KY. How they don't clog is beyond me, but they don't. 


There are many times I've used them, no clogging. 


But you use a horned wax ring on certain toilets (I don't use them at all) and they'll slow the flush down instantly.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Am I the only one that has had fittings break when using the RAM bits?


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey revenge, is that collar one of those thin wall 3" if it is dont use any wax rings that have the horn in them. Use a standard wax ring or youll be pulling the toilet back up and resetting" :no:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i only use the ones without that cone, never liked dont know y but you have a good point thanks


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Pooky is the white stuff you use after insulating with fiberglass


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

So that is a 3" slab flange ? right ? If so that would mean the opening is less than 3", what code allows you to run anything less than 3" for a standard Water Closet ? 

Is it just me or if the "BOSS" would let this fly at his mothers I can imagine what would fly for the average customer. Just set them up with a closet auger next to the toilet, it will fit in with the cleaning brush and plunger rather well.. LOL


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Boomer! said:


> So that is a 3" slab flange ? right ? If so that would mean the opening is less than 3", what code allows you to run anything less than 3" for a standard Water Closet ?
> 
> Is it just me or if the "BOSS" would let this fly at his mothers I can imagine what would fly for the average customer. Just set them up with a closet auger next to the toilet, it will fit in with the cleaning brush and plunger rather well.. LOL


You look at the outlet of a water closet lately?

Cripes, a closet auger won't hardly fit through it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You look at the outlet of a water closet lately?
> 
> Cripes, a closet auger won't hardly fit through it.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like an original fix from a good service mechanic if the the boss loved it END of story good job!!!!👍


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> Sounds like an original fix from a good service mechanic if the the boss loved it END of story good job!!!!ddc4d


I second that motion!!! I got your back revenge!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

+2 for for Mr. Revenge.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

By the way fyi souix chief makes a flange thats 3" hub inside and 4" out side diameter that fits inside a 4x3 closet bend!:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

azmike said:


> By the way fyi souix chief makes a flange thats 3" hub inside and 4" out side diameter that fits inside a 4x3 closet bend!:thumbup:


Up here a 3" ABS hub outside diameter is the same size as a 4" inside diameter pipe

Therefore a 4x3 floor flange can slide inside of a 4" stand pipe

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought about the same thing with the toilet


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

sometimes you have to do what you have to do just to make things work in the service side, we as plumbers are willing to do anything to make a repair correct or proper, but not all times are our customer financialy fit to do it even if they wanted to. thats were you have to look at other options. If you say theres only one way and its the expensive way you wont make it as a service plumer. We dont have blue print or submitals you have to think and use your own jugde ment and sometimes others wont agree. but at the end of it you as a person will loose sleep not any one else.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Boomer! said:


> So that is a 3" slab flange ? right ? If so that would mean the opening is less than 3", what code allows you to run anything less than 3" for a standard Water Closet ?
> 
> Is it just me or if the "BOSS" would let this fly at his mothers I can imagine what would fly for the average customer. Just set them up with a closet auger next to the toilet, it will fit in with the cleaning brush and plunger rather well.. LOL


This illegal here. A flange that goes into 3" pipe? Come on guys. Let's just leave off vac breakers shall we. Where do you draw the line between hacks and plumbers anyway?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> This illegal here. A flange that goes into 3" pipe? Come on guys. Let's just leave off vac breakers shall we. Where do you draw the line between hacks and plumbers anyway?


I know!, I see them at hardware stores. I won't use. Might as well use 2" under slab if you put that fitting on. 2" for whole house system. It chokes 3" to 2.5" . Effin rookie douche plumbing !


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

justin said:


> I know!, I see them at hardware stores. I won't use. Might as well use 2" under slab if you put that fitting on. 2" for whole house system. It chokes 3" to 2.5" . Effin rookie douche plumbing !


Easy big fella, revenge is learning. His boss could stand a little school time here. Cutting corners at moms house ain't cool. Mom gets the best here.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Easy big fella, revenge is learning. His boss could stand a little school time here. Cutting corners at moms house ain't cool. Mom gets the best here.


His mom may have -2" turds . So code in her house may be cool. Lol.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

justin said:


> I know!, I see them at hardware stores. I won't use. Might as well use 2" under slab if you put that fitting on. 2" for whole house system. It chokes 3" to 2.5" . Effin rookie douche plumbing !


love you to justin what i do to piss you off as for the work i did what my boss told me to do so thats what stuck on any other home we would have broken floor buddy


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

by the way horn on a w/c is roughly 2 inches at least the ones i have seen


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> love you to justin what i do to piss you off as for the work i did what my boss told me to do so thats what stuck on any other home we would have broken floor buddy


It's all good. I just hope you know that the correct way would have been to jack. It's not personal. Trust me. There is 1000s of ways to fix something but only a few ways to fix it and offer a warranty , and feel good about it. It's up to what customer wants to pay. It's cool man , I'm just talking.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> by the way horn on a w/c is roughly 2 inches at least the ones i have seen


No, they are 3. I have never used one. But I take them off all the time. Rookie shiit. It's so douche bag diyers don't slide ring off when setting toilet. 
It's like the guard on my table saw . Only handy hack uses it. You can't see plumb line if gaurd on, therefore you cut a slight crooked board.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i understand but you also have a point on what the h.o wants we both know bust up the floor replace fitting but if the h.o dont want to pay what you do say nothing i can do sorry no you impravise and thats what i did well it work yes will it malfunction i dont think so is it the best and proper way to fix no but is it what the customer wanted yes so you have to do what you have to do


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess we both wrong justin actually 2 and3/8 opening


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> I guess we both wrong justin actually 2 and3/8 opening


I got ahead of you. I meant horn on wax ring. But yes, it is 2-3/8.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

are you talkin about that plasic rubber crap on bowl waxes


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

revenge said:


> are you talkin about that plasic rubber crap on bowl waxes


Yes. They are pretty gay.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i hate those craps their junk i had gone to an apartment duplex and people kept complaining about their toilets rockin well 50 toilet had that junk and the flanger were to high so when they installed those bowl waxes it lifted toilet 1/2 off floor and the dam maintaince left like that there was someany borken flanges because the toilet was rocken boss liked that job


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Revenge,
Let it go can't ya see justis and gitnerdun are trying to rattle your cage? Their spiking the ball on ya ! You did a great job and did what the boss said to do. Let it go bro:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Here are the rough in sheets for three kohler wc. The outlets range from 1 3/4 to 2 1/4. That's just a few the kningston wall hung is what I install the most. And it's 2 1/4. Same as some floor mounts. So a 3 street wc flange will work all day long


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And notice the one wc with a tank is 1 3/4. So till you know what your talking about look it up and then shut up !!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Can I throw a wrench in? What about the cimmaron or champion 4 toilets? What size outlets are those, thought they were close to 3" or above.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's it us and it's 2 1/8


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's it us and it's 2 1/8


Thought they were bigger for some reason. Doesn't matter to me as long as it works.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To be honest I did to. I was suprised to see the sizes in the book never paid any Attu ruin them before. And iv used 3" street flange befor and never had a problem. Turds arnt as hard as people think


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> To be honest I did to. I was suprised to see the sizes in the book never paid any Attu ruin them before. And iv used 3" street flange befor and never had a problem. Turds arnt as hard as people think


All depends on the diet, I'm sure we've all had sinkers that a monkey could knock someone out with.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I am sure we have Lol. Just don't throw them my way. I plumbed at a university in maintenance and you should have seen the turds a 18 year old girl could drop. !!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I can believe it, we have a customer that has a 14yr old son that's 6' 5", he stopped up a toilet and the turd was close to the size of my arm!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

azmike said:


> Revenge,
> Let it go can't ya see justis and gitnerdun are trying to rattle your cage? Their spiking the ball on ya ! You did a great job and did what the boss said to do. Let it go bro:thumbsup:


http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2010Florida/Plumbing/PDFs/Chapter%204%20-%20Fixtures.pdf

Go to 420.4 on the link above.

Not bustin' balls, just sayin', codes are codes. Where do you draw the line boys? 

We are taliking about a flange that glues into 3 inch pipe, not a street flange. 

Are you sure you can perfectly line up the toilet outlet over the same size hole in the flange? (hope it ain't a 1 piece)

I know sometiimes you do what you gotta do to save some cash for the HO who hasn't got much money. The boss could fix it right for momma. Is he so busy he had to cut corners? Or is the house up for sale soon anyway?

I have seen you regulars here call out less violations than this, what gives here?


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> I can believe it, we have a customer that has a 14yr old son that's 6' 5", he stopped up a toilet and the turd was close to the size of my arm!


I'll bet that brought tears to his eyes!:laughing:


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_suppor...lorida/Plumbing/PDFs/Chapter 4 - Fixtures.pdf
> 
> Go to 420.4 on the link above.
> 
> ...


What their saying is that the only place that you are allowed to reduce the drain by one pipe size is either a 4x3 closet collar or a 4x3 closet bend. Now also when they use the term fixture horn are the talking about the plastic horn incorporated in the wax ring or the surface of the flange?


----------



## licenseTN (Feb 20, 2012)

revenge said:


> Boss sends new plumber to his moms house to install new toilet. Well flange is broke and he tried to peel it out he ends up cracking fiting calls boss says we need to bust up floor boss sends me and tenls me no matter what I am not busting #loor fix it soi get there 90 is 3/4 below tile and I asked the guy how the heln u break the nitey you didn't back it up he says no how you do that said get 4 peice of pipe stick it over bell so that gave me a idea cut a pipe length of bell glued that the glued in small peice of 3 then street flange showed boss said perfect set the toilet my question is will it work


I use a hot air gun and flat head screw driver. I heat the pipe very carefully not to melt the hub of the fitting and it will peal out with your channel locks. Thats how ive been doing it for years and never had any problems. Then i wouldve glued a new flange in the 3" 90's hub.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

good to know i usually dont break them but since it was broke when i got there and the boss didnt want to break the floor


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I've put in dozens of inside the pipe flanges. Haven't had a problem with any. I think its worth chancing before even having to cut drywall...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so do i due to the fact that the horn on a wc is nearly 3/4 smaller than than the flange y not


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

i dont like the idea of a 3" flange always preferr 4"...the bigger the better


----------

